# Does StriVectin SD cream show results.



## lisianacarter (May 28, 2018)

I have been using StriVectin SD anti-wrinkle cream from past 10 days and I can hardly see any difference. After a level of curiosity, I went to check the *StriVectin SD reviews* and I was not very impressed. I would like to know if there are any actual pictures of signs of improvement which is relatable.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 28, 2018)

The thing with any skincare routine, especially if it includes stuff like that, is that results are not going to be swift. You have to stick something like that out for the long term. Keep using it for a couple of months or so and then reassess.


----------

